# Generator For 50A?



## BamaOutbackers (Jun 12, 2010)

Is there a generator to run a 50A trailer? Or will I have to step it down to 30A?


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

You could get an 8000 watt Onan Marquis like the big motorhomes have but why would you want that much power anyway.

John


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Yeah, there are plenty of 6.5-8kw gensets if you really need to run everything at once. However, if you could suffer through with one A/C you could probably do it on less.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Nathan said:


> Yeah, there are plenty of 6.5-8kw gensets if you really need to run everything at once. However, if you could suffer through with one A/C you could probably do it on less.


Or if you started them up one at a time.

A couple weeks ago was camping with a friend who brought his Honda 6.5kw generator. With both our trailers running the A/C the total output settled to only about 3,000 watts.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

I run a 4300 Cummins-Onan that handles everything just fine. I see no need for 50 amp unless you plan on running every electrical device in the OB simultaneously plus a hair dryer. If not, you'll be okay.


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

how 'bout a nice Honda Eu6500is?










I was out in Torrence, CA --- and came across a green market/food fair in the parking lot of the Mall across the street from our hotel. They were running all kinds of food service equipment, ovens, fryers, portable pizza ovens...and they all used the Honda Generators. It was amazing how quiet they are.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

That's a fairly heavy unit. Where are you going to put it? How about maneuvering it?​​This was my solution with a P4300ie Cummins-Onan generator on my 2006 26RKS.​​​*LINK*​​​​I hauled it from my home just north of San Diego to past San Francisco in 2008.​​In 2009 I hauled it from my home to the Apostle Islands in Northern Wisconsin and back.​​And this year we went on a 12K mile/3 month odyssey once around the U.S. and just returned this past Thursday evening.​​​​The unit/system works flawlessly.​​​


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

raynardo said:


> That's a fairly heavy unit. Where are you going to put it? How about maneuvering it?​​This was my solution with a P4300ie Cummins-Onan generator on my 2006 26RKS.​​​*LINK*​​​​I hauled it from my home just north of San Diego to past San Francisco in 2008.​​In 2009 I hauled it from my home to the Apostle Islands in Northern Wisconsin and back.​​And this year we went on a 12K mile/3 month odyssey once around the U.S. and just returned this past Thursday evening.​​​​The unit/system works flawlessly.​​​


Great setup!!


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Chuggs said:


> how 'bout a nice Honda Eu6500is?


Yep, that's the one we had a few weeks ago. Supplied two 30 foot trailers running air and microwaves.


----------



## BamaOutbackers (Jun 12, 2010)

Nice..


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

My dream is to weld two 2" receivers to the rear bumper (need to find out from keystone how much weight the bumper is good for) one on center line...the other offset to port. Reposition the spare tire to Starboard... and make a box with two draw bars to fit into those recievers. Ideally the box will be louvred...with hatches for the controls, and to open up for intake air & exhaust air...and it will be lockable to prevent theft.

Here's a commercially available unit:










With the generator mounted on the rear bumper...we won't hear a thing in the front queen bed suite... and it shouldn't be tall enough to obstruct our view from the rear window...and thirdly, it's close to the shore power cable on the camper. TRIFECTA!!

I love the EU3000is...I'm thinking even in the worst situation...running the a/c, using the microwave, we should be covered. And the 3.5 gal tank should get us through the night without refueling should it be necessary (HOTTER THAN THE DICKENS OUTSIDE).


----------

